# Central TX Forage Growers & livestock owners. BIG Conference



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Mark your calendars. 
February 8 2011 will be the annual BIG Conference and Equipment Show at the HOT fair grounds. 
Beef cattle will be in the morning and forages will be after the noon meal. Say 2 PM.


----------



## rherington (Sep 23, 2010)

Me and Google give. What is this conference and where is it? Google can't find it using what you gave.

Thanks


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Heart O' Texas fair grounds, in Waco: Heart O` Texas Fair Complex


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes it is at the Heart of Texas Fair Grounds, Go up I-35 & at Waco take New Road west to the Fair Grounds.

I do not know the program but usually the Beef Cattle presentation in the morning compliments the Forages that meets in the afternoon. Naturally the Forages complements grazing animal management.

The last 4 years they have been looking at managing their grazing to minimize the need for harvested forages. Looked at native range grasses, as well as so called improved forages. Some are, while some aren't. There is usually enough weed control mentioned to qualify for one CEU. 
The most interesting speaker the last few years called bermudagrass a weed, which it is if you are raising cotton. He did say, with some management, about 4 acres of bermudagrass will support one horse for a year, but if you insisted on native grasses plant on needing about 12 acres. He is a rang management specialist, with horses grazing bermudagrass, plus feed hay. 
We just do what we have to do with what we have to work with.

That does not hurt my hay business, as there are still enough animal owners with way too many animals on way too few acres. 
Then there is always the dairy goat people who can use alfalfa, and the people with their pet horses in a small back yard. 
I had one cattle owning land owner who every year purchased 1,000 bales of coastal hay. He had enough land to support all his animals, if he would invest in a little fertilizer. He always told me his wife liked to feed hay to the cows. Who was I to argue?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

At least the ones in the eastern half of TX. 
A contributor on these pages, vhabe, has been nominated to be Vice President in TFGC.
The Texas Forage & Grassland Council is attempting to come to life, again. For maybe 20 years TFGC was affiliated with the American Forage & Grassland Council (AFDC).

For the uninitiated, these organizations have three groups of members. One is the producers or the growers. Another is Industry members, who are the larger money contributors, and then the Public Sector, which comes mostly from the ranks of the Extension Service. Each member has a vote.

I do hope TFGC makes a strong comeback.


----------

